# BSA Mk V Bicycle



## jazzsaxman (Nov 5, 2013)

Can anyone help identify this cycles. I think it is a BSA Mk V as it is stamped on the frame but can't see any other markings. It is my brothers and he is putting it up for sale and wondered what its value would be.

Thanks

Ric


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 5, 2013)

IMO it is either a Mk IV or MkV made for and issued to Ireland.
Possibly made by BSA, but other companies made the MkV too.

Looks to be all original albeit without the rifle brackets and in very nice condition.

A lot of these were sold about 10 years ago...


----------

